# What are you using in your parts washing bin?



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

I hate to even admit it.... but my dad and I have been using Kerosene for cleaning our equip parts for years...

Well, my parts washer was getting more than a bit "sludgey" and I decided that it was about time to clean up a bit.

The wife and kids are on me to change to something else... so I was at TSC today and picked up 5 gals of PSC 1000 parts cleaner.

I need 10+ gals but all they had was one 5 gal bucket! <grrrr!>

I have read many posts of people switching to water-based solutions and then have their parts washers rust out on them!!!! 

This is in a big barn and there is a lid on the washing bin so fumes are not really a problem.

Any/all ideas are appreciated!!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When I had my shop,in Michigan ,I just used mineral spirits.
For Carbs ,I usedGold seal solvent.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

second that on the mineral spirits but it's expensive. I've also used gasoline in small quantities in a small plastic container with great results.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks guys.... yea, I have used mineral spirits... but I think that is a bit $$ these days....

Hey, tractor_beam, every time I see your avitar, I can't help but start humming "The Hills are Alive..."!!!!

We home school, we do NOT have "TV" but we have a DVD player and my children all know "The Sound of Music" all too well!..... 

Well, we also watch old episodes of Green Acres and The Beverly Hillbillies too....  

Good clean humor.... what ever happened to that!?!?!?!?

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are two of my favorites ! Can't stand The Sound of Music,though ! I liked Julie Andrews,just not the movie! LOL!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dad2FourWI said:


> Thanks guys.... yea, I have used mineral spirits... but I think that is a bit $$ these days....
> 
> Hey, tractor_beam, every time I see your avitar, I can't help but start humming "The Hills are Alive..."!!!!
> 
> ...


Great Movie! I grew up on it. Back when things were innocent. Unlike today......


----------



## Joisey (Jul 3, 2016)

I use the low sulfur on road diesel fuel. Cleans very well and dries on it's own. If parts must be painted, then I rinse them in gas after the diesel fuel dries.


----------

